# PRTS in the News



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 27, 2007)

_The Grand Rapids Press_ recently ran a story about the Puritan Reformed Theological Seminary. 

Small seminary is grounded in Puritan tradition (Feb. 24, 2007)


----------



## apaleífo̱ (Feb 27, 2007)

How does one join up for something like this? You see, I'm interested in studying theology when I enter college (which will be this year) and I'd love to be a part of something like this.


----------



## crhoades (Feb 27, 2007)

Nice article. I've benefited greatly through PRTS classes from a distance. I'm 3 lectures into Beeke's 20 lecture class on Medieval Church History that he taught in 2006. $48 for the class and 3 ring-binder full of the syllabus and notes. Can't be beat.


----------



## ChristianTrader (Feb 27, 2007)

crhoades said:


> Nice article. I've benefited greatly through PRTS classes from a distance. I'm 3 lectures into Beeke's 20 lecture class on Medieval Church History that he taught in 2006. $48 for the class and 3 ring-binder full of the syllabus and notes. Can't be beat.



Is that a newly released class, it is not on the list of classes that I have.

CT


----------



## crhoades (Feb 27, 2007)

ChristianTrader said:


> Is that a newly released class, it is not on the list of classes that I have.
> 
> CT


Yup. It pays to have an inside track to the wife of the gentleman that records all of the classes. She is the one that makes the cds etc. They are a wonderful couple. 

Call up the bookstore and ask for it. It replaces the Muller set that was only available to students. (Wish I could get that one too.)


----------



## ChristianTrader (Feb 27, 2007)

crhoades said:


> Yup. It pays to have an inside track to the wife of the gentleman that records all of the classes. She is the one that makes the cds etc. They are a wonderful couple.
> 
> Call up the bookstore and ask for it. It replaces the Muller set that was only available to students. (Wish I could get that one too.)



Do you have a new list, or do I just need to call blindly 

CT


----------



## crhoades (Feb 27, 2007)

ChristianTrader said:


> Do you have a new list, or do I just need to call blindly
> 
> CT


Blindly. That's the only new one that I'm aware of. The last list that I posted on the board should be up to date.


----------



## crhoades (Feb 27, 2007)

For those who may not have seen their audio catalog before:
http://www.puritanboard.com/showthread.php?t=17196&highlight=PRTS


----------



## 3John2 (Feb 27, 2007)

Great article!!! I'd like to attend there. I'm going to check it out. Very good student to teacher ratio!


----------



## 3John2 (Mar 1, 2007)

I just sent off for some info today from there. Is anyone here actually attending there or has attended there? I'm seriously thinking about it.


----------

